# Any shoots in central Texas?



## 9.5mmsniper (May 9, 2016)

Can anyone tell me if there are any shoots/competitions in Central Texas? Would love to get together with some shooters amd test my skills.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

I'll challenge you if you ever go to El Paso hahaha

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## 9.5mmsniper (May 9, 2016)

I will always welcome a challenge. Haha. Same rules apply if you are even in the Austin area.


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

You guys look me up if you come down to the Valley!


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

I am in San Marcos. If enough of us get together maybe we can make something happen. Even if its just a fun day shoot out, or a meet and greet.

Keith


----------



## 9.5mmsniper (May 9, 2016)

Keith..... I'd make the drive to do some shooting if your interested. Not anywhere to really shoot legally up here.


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

Unfortunately my range is an indoor range at work. I wouldn't be able to bring others in.

I am willing to find a place to shoot if we can get say 5 or so people interested in showing up.

Bill Hays from Pocket Predator is in Waco. Maybe we can arrange a tour. I am just thinking out loud here.


----------



## 9.5mmsniper (May 9, 2016)

Now that's an idea. If you want or need help getting that set up let me know.


----------



## 9.5mmsniper (May 9, 2016)

Now that's an idea. If you want or need help getting that set up let me know.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Keith.B.Nimble said:


> Unfortunately my range is an indoor range at work. I wouldn't be able to bring others in.
> 
> I am willing to find a place to shoot if we can get say 5 or so people interested in showing up.
> 
> Bill Hays from Pocket Predator is in Waco. Maybe we can arrange a tour. I am just thinking out loud here.


I´m at 6 hours from San Antonio, I think 9 or 10 to Waco, If you can arrange a visit with Bill Hays, I would be very interested!!!


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

BAT said:


> Keith.B.Nimble said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately my range is an indoor range at work. I wouldn't be able to bring others in.
> ...


That was just me thinking out loud. I have no pull or connection with Mr. Hays. I would hate to approach him at this time as I am sure he is very busy with his tooling for the new line that he has coming out.

Having said that, that makes 3 of us that has interest. If 2 more people say they would also be interested I would be willing to shoot them a quick email to see if they are willing.

Keith


----------



## 9.5mmsniper (May 9, 2016)

I'd like to think he would be interested to do some shooting with potential customers and promoting his craft. Hopefully I am right. Lol


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Yeap, You are right, All the work he is doing is very time consuming.....But I´m still interestet if there´s a chanse to meet with him.

I may spend some time in San Antonio next month, so, I´m also interested in some weekend casual shooting.

Cheers!


----------



## 9.5mmsniper (May 9, 2016)

We should all get together somewhere and set something up. There has to be a park or something we can use if we keep it safe with backdrops. Not really sire of the laws out here tho.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have done some checking into it with 3 day shoot in mind. I looked for the following; Camping, toilets, shower, alcohol allowed, nearby hotels for those that don't wish to camp and very little "Adult Supervision" . Zip. :hmm: A one day shoot should be no real problem. It would just be a matter of applying for a day usage and an alcohol permit if desired from TPW.


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

I've sent an email to the folks at Pocket Predator. I am not expecting a reply soon as I believe that Mr. Bill Hays may be at the MWST.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

So Waco is like 9 hours away ill start saving now if you guys are thinking about meeting up

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

If we were to throw dates around August 12 and 14th would work

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------

